# Shrink While Bending Kicks



## 480sparky

Offset Shrink Table 
Angle of Offset Bends 

10°
1/16" = .063" shrink per inch of offset


22½° 
3/16" = .188" shrink per inch of offset


30°
1/4" = .250" shrink per inch of offset


45°

3/8" = .375" shrink per inch of offset


60°
1/2" = .500" shrink per inch of offset


----------



## dielectricunion

kick 90 will give you gain, not shrink. 1/2" 90 gain is 2 5/8", 3/4 is 3 1/4, 1" - 4, 1 1/4 is 5 5/8... thats all i have


----------



## bill39

480sparky said:


> Offset Shrink Table
> Angle of Offset Bends
> 
> 10°
> 1/16" = .063" shrink per inch of offset
> 
> 
> 22½°
> 3/16" = .188" shrink per inch of offset
> 
> 
> 30°
> 1/4" = .250" shrink per inch of offset
> 
> 
> 45°
> 
> 3/8" = .375" shrink per inch of offset
> 
> 
> 60°
> 1/2" = .500" shrink per inch of offset


480Sparky,
Do you know if these shrink values are the same for all radius (radii'?) of bends?

That's a nice list BTW.


----------



## ponyboy

Determining shrink values for kicked 90s is the same as figuring for offsets. To find the shrink you must know the angle of the kick and put the center of that bend at the correct spot off the back edge of the 90. I've noticed most people just throw it in the bender and go when kicking 90s. This works fine until you need to do something that requires some precision. You could always bend it long and cut it to length but that's grade A hack


----------



## Black Dog

bill39 said:


> 480Sparky,
> Do you know if these shrink values are the same for all radius (radii'?) of bends?
> 
> That's a nice list BTW.



https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/master-bender/id390058603?mt=8

http://masterbender.com/


----------



## daveEM

ponyboy said:


> You could always bend it long and cut it to length but that's grade A hack


Looks and fits perfect tho. Darn if that isn't in my sig.


----------



## ponyboy

daveEM said:


> Looks and fits perfect tho


Yes while wasting time and pipe. The only pieces of conduit I run that are under 10' are the last one of the run


----------



## MTW

ponyboy said:


> Yes while wasting time and pipe. The only pieces of conduit I run that are under 10' are the last one of the run


How much shrink is there on a ballast lead in a 2X4 light?


----------



## ponyboy

MTW said:


> How much shrink is there on a ballast lead in a 2X4 light?


That is definitely one of the best ones yet lol


----------



## Bkessler

[QU OTE=ponyboy;1296945]Determining shrink values for kicked 90s is the same as figuring for offsets. To find the shrink you must know the angle of the kick and put the center of that bend at the correct spot off the back edge of the 90. I've noticed most people just throw it in the bender and go when kicking 90s. This works fine until you need to do something that requires some precision. You could always bend it long and cut it to length but that's grade A hack[/QUOTE] you'd have a tough time getting 10' of emt horizontally through these steel studs on my job right now. 



When's lunch?


----------



## ponyboy

Bkessler said:


> [QU OTE=ponyboy;1296945]Determining shrink values for kicked 90s is the same as figuring for offsets. To find the shrink you must know the angle of the kick and put the center of that bend at the correct spot off the back edge of the 90. I've noticed most people just throw it in the bender and go when kicking 90s. This works fine until you need to do something that requires some precision. You could always bend it long and cut it to length but that's grade A hack


 you'd have a tough time getting 10' of emt horizontally through these steel studs on my job right now. When's lunch?[/QUOTE]
Yeah that sucks. I've been known to take the bottom plate screws out and bunch the studs together to slide a long piece in. 

The worst is when the framers don't have enough sense to put the factory holes evenly and at a reasonable height.


----------

